# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Tiger Salamander, Quick Tong Feeding Video

## KingCam

This is Bertha, my female tiger salamander.  I took a quick video of her eating from the tongs today, thought some of you might like to see it.

----------


## Pluke

Cool setup and salamander, I used to get these in the basement of my old house.. that was always cool to find as a kid. I still live out in the country and near my old house, yet I never manage to see any salamanders. I haven't seen any in the wild in years, it kind of bums me out considering I used to find them all the time without looking too hard. Your tiger took that roach pretty ferociously, I never seen one shake it's meal like that, haha. Cool vid.

----------



----------


## KingCam

Oh man, my tigers thrash around almost every time they are fed, ESPECIALLY if they are underwater, and my male often makes a loud battle squeek when he goes for the roach, it's hysterical!!

Thanks for the comment :P  I have never managed to find one in the wild before, though they are supposedly in my area.

----------


## Pluke

Salamanders used to be one of my favorite animals to look for as a kid I never really kept them as a pet though. If you wanted to find them just go out nearly little swamps/vernal pools out in the woods and look under half-decayed logs and such.. they love dead leaves and wood, like I said before I used to find them a lot.. now not so much. If it wasn't so dry up here in Michigan right now I'd consider going out and looking for some out of sheer boredom.. just to know they are still around. Another thing you never see in the wild anymore is Newts. I'd be shocked if I ever saw one of those again.

----------


## KingCam

> Salamanders used to be one of my favorite animals to look for as a kid I never really kept them as a pet though. If you wanted to find them just go out nearly little swamps/vernal pools out in the woods and look under half-decayed logs and such.. they love dead leaves and wood, like I said before I used to find them a lot.. now not so much. If it wasn't so dry up here in Michigan right now I'd consider going out and looking for some out of sheer boredom.. just to know they are still around. Another thing you never see in the wild anymore is Newts. I'd be shocked if I ever saw one of those again.


Indeed, I have the worst luck trying to find salamanders, and I have never found a newt in the wild.  Salamanders are fun, I am thinking of getting a couple more species to keep  :Smile:

----------


## Namio

Nice tank and video, Cam.

----------



----------


## Reptiles02

i would love to have her with my other females

----------


## Faith

Awesome video, you have such cool pets!

----------


## KingCam

> Awesome video, you have such cool pets!


:P thanks much! All of my animals are pretty common, but I definitely enjoy them  :Smile: 



Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk 2  :Smile:

----------


## KingCam

I took another video yesterday, check it out!

----------


## Pluke

Cool man. It's funny I told you the other day that I haven't found a salamander in years. Well I walked outside the next day after we had got a good rain and looked under a rock by a gutter and found a big blue spotted salamander. I caught him and tried to feed him but he didn't want it, haha. I just let him go back where I got him after that. He went back under my house..

I'm going to make a video here soon of my CBB Tomato Frogs eating.. hopefully.. my camera isn't too great.

----------

